
Before the Electric Car Takes Over, Someone Needs to Reinvent the Battery - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-06/before-the-electric-car-takes-over-someone-needs-to-reinvent-the-battery
======
woodandsteel
This is a good article on solid state batteries. But I think it is all wrong
in claiming that we will have to wait for them before BEV autos will take
over.

The fact is that BEV's are already better than ICE's in many ways, and the
best, Tesla's, are so good they are busy taking away market share. And lithium
ion batteries are steadily improving in characteristics and also getting
cheaper. Furthermore, China, the world's largest auto market, is putting a
very big push behind BEV autos, and many other governments are also making
efforts.

From what I have read a tipping point is coming around 2012-25 when consumers
will star flooding to BEV's and ICE sales will start dropping rapidly. And
then in another half decade or so solid state batteries will be ready and the
trend will accelerate greatly.

The basic message is that the century-long dominance of ICE cars is coming to
an end and in the not-so-distant future, it's just a matter of time.

------
foxyv
One question I've always had is, how much larger would charging stations need
to be compared to gas stations when everyone is driving electric cars? Would
they be like little oasis on the long roads of the US where people would get
coffee and chill as their car super-charges after a 4 hour run? Would we get
economies based around people waiting for their car to charge? Reserved
chargers for auto-club members? Hyundai owners?

